# Ok!, I,m Defeated Again



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Recently aquired from Jon a lovely little PDA/mobile phone.

It does just about all I need, except that, despite days of fiddling, I cannot get it to connect to my wireless network and thus to the net.

I have enabled the WiFi and it sees my network name in the "network cards" list.

I have tried all manner of settings (many of which I dont understand) all to no avail.

I have now run out of ideas :cry2:

Any pointers gratefully accepted.....

Ta Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Is it running WM ? have you tried highlighting and holding the stylus on the WiFi name, it sometimes brings a pop up saying connect

BTW What model is it Roger ?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Phil...

yes it does that OK, but never connects....just goes back to stating "available"

Its a O2 XDA mini

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you tried a soft rest ? or if all else fails a hard reset :blink:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

How is the router set?

Have you tried it on a different channel?

Have you tried it with no security?

Do you have MAC address filtering turned on?

Sorry ask these but so many people have issues and its due to a locked down router


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

oh yes, several times....

Its the settings, I reckon

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Matt

1/ not sure...it works with my deskPC and daughters laptop

2/ Not sure there is one?

3/ no, not yet

4/ dont know what that means

sorry to be vague, but most of it is meaningless to me

Roger


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Roger,

Is your router an Orange Livebox?

Do you know how to get into your router settings to turn off security or to add a MAC address?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Is your router an Orange Livebox?No, it was originally TalkTalk

Yes, I can get into the many pages of misc settings.

Roger


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, the first thing I would do is turn off all security and see if it will connect....and put your PDA close to your router.

Some routers allow you to add the MAC address of any device you wish to let join the network.....of course you first need to find the MAC address of your PDA...not sure how to do that on a PDA, maybe someone else knows.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I would go with the "no security" option first as well. Try to get it to connect like that first, then try WEP, then go up to WPA if everything is compatible.

I had a problem getting my Nokia N958GB to connect to my router and it turns out that the phone can't use WPA, with WEP all was OK.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear its trouble Rog, I never got round to trying it here so dont know how to make it work  Does the book help? Have you tried it in Starbucks/McDs etc to see if an open network helps?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

ESL said:


> I would go with the "no security" option first as well. Try to get it to connect like that first, then try WEP, then go up to WPA if everything is compatible.
> 
> I had a problem getting my Nokia N958GB to connect to my router and it turns out that the phone can't use WPA, with WEP all was OK.


I would agree with the no security initailly


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear its trouble Rog, I never got round to trying it here so dont know how to make it work Does the book help? Have you tried it in Starbucks/McDs etc to see if an open network helpsJon mate...

There is nowt wrong with the PDA, its great................I,m certain its just its settings and mebbe my wireless setup.

Thanks for all the input, guys...I,m flogging on..........I should be getting another router soon, maybe that help.

Cheers all

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My fingers are crossed for you mate


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Success !!!  

Reinstalled the network software, selected wep...did a hard-reset on the PDA and when I clicked on Internet exploer, it was all there!!

Thanks for all the input.

ATB Roger


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to hear that your finally up and running with it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Triffic - well done Roger.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoo! well done Rog!


----------

